# Donation idea...



## ArrowTibbs (Feb 10, 2006)

Not sure if it has been suggested or not but this is a project started with a board I was co-running and I thought it might be an appropriate idea.

Sketchbook pass-around! You sign up fifty artists (one for each page) and have them each do a drawing. This would have to be entirely on a donation-art level. Then the artist can put their contact info and/or FA name on the back and get easy publicity.

Upsides: 
- You can either auction off the sketchbook entirely, each individual drawing, or sets of drawings. This could pull in some nice revenue if used correctly.
- Gives artist publicity and might help lesser known artists get more well known. This might help those trying to get commissions.

Downsides: 
- Artist has to pay shipping/handling for sending it off and they have to give their address to someone they don't know. 
- Slow process...
- Takes a great deal of organization.

I would be willing to get the sketchbook and send it to the person nearest me.

There would need to be rules in place as well, I think these would work nicely for starters, but are editable:

General:
1. Only one page per person, please!
2. No tearing out pages or saving drawings (the next person to get it should make sure all the pages are there, I would number them before sending it out).
3. Do not ship in a manilla envelope, use proper packaging.
4. You can and should put your alias or name on the back of your drawing along with any information you think is relevant. Signing it is absolutely fine and encouraged!
5. You will not be paid a commission for this. Consider the art and the shipping a donation!  By adding your work you make it alright to sell your work. Characters are still the property of their owners and the artist retains copyright, however it is a donation and will be sold.

Media:
1. Marker users should put some paper towel behind the drawing to prevent bleeding onto the next page. Same with painters and other damp media.
2. Any media, style, or artform is acceptable (barring sculpture since it's hard to put on a page and computer work because it can't be printed into a sketchbook ).

Subjects:
1. Topic should be furry or at least related.
2. No hate art.
3. Do not draw someone else's character; must be one of your own, a random character, or Fender (for copyright issues).

An alternative is to have the artists send in work and then collect it together; this would eliminate the possibility of having the sketchbook stolen or lost in the mail.


----------



## *morningstar (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't mean to burst your bubble, but mailing around a sketchbook seems like an awesome idea on paper but totally fails when it comes to practical application. I've been involved in projects like this before and I speak from experience. Even though it starts off well, delays end up killing the project. People keep it for months at a time (not kidding), forget they have it, forget to ship it, lose it... we even had someone totally drop off the face of the earth after a falling out with the forum where the project was running with a half filled book.

I think a much better option would be to buy a scrapbook (removable pages, acid free paper, etc) and then have a sign up list. Artists who sign up have a page mailed to them and can mail it back by a certain date. That way, if someone gets busy and/or forgets, it doesn't make a delay for the whole project. It also removes the possibility of pages suddenly going 'missing' or being vandalized. 

I think it would be an awesome community project and might go for a pretty penny at a con, especially if some high profile names were in it.


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeah, I know what you mean about the people dropping off (we have a sketchbook that's still out there somewhere, I need to get in touch with the fella who has it (I think)). 

The scrapbook idea is a good idea, actually, and something I could facilitate as well since such things aren't hard to find.

The question I have now is who's interested?


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 12, 2006)

ArrowTibbs said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know what you mean about the people dropping off (we have a sketchbook that's still out there somewhere, I need to get in touch with the fella who has it (I think)).
> 
> The scrapbook idea is a good idea, actually, and something I could facilitate as well since such things aren't hard to find.
> 
> The question I have now is who's interested?


I don't think FA could officially support something like this. I'll be at AnthroCon down the line, and if anybody wants to contribute, there will be a place to do so there (as well as FA merchandise to buy!).

Sketchbook and auctions don't go over too well. =/


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Feb 12, 2006)

That's too bad, really : 

I'd be willing to donate artwork, it's about all I can donate and it'd give a chance to others who pretty much don't have the resources to throw big bucks into the server.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 12, 2006)

ArrowTibbs said:
			
		

> That's too bad, really :
> 
> I'd be willing to donate artwork, it's about all I can donate and it'd give a chance to others who pretty much don't have the resources to throw big bucks into the server.


Well, if people wanted to do a Furbid auction for art and donate the proceeds, I'm for that. But anything else, it can be kind of complicated...


----------



## dani-kitty (Feb 23, 2006)

I've participated in projects like this before, and the outcome has never been good.

The mostr ecent and very similiar idea didn't do too well when it was tried by a friend of mine to raise funds for Yerf almost two and a half years ago. To this day, the sketchbook for charity is still floating around, and was only recently located after almost a year missing. 

Perhaps consider having one or two people keep the sketchbook, and have them bring it to cons they attend to collect sketches from different FA artists _at_ the con?


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 23, 2006)

dani-kitty said:
			
		

> I've participated in projects like this before, and the outcome has never been good.
> 
> The mostr ecent and very similiar idea didn't do too well when it was tried by a friend of mine to raise funds for Yerf almost two and a half years ago. To this day, the sketchbook for charity is still floating around, and was only recently located after almost a year missing.
> 
> Perhaps consider having one or two people keep the sketchbook, and have them bring it to cons they attend to collect sketches from different FA artists _at_ the con?


Well, I was thinking of an auction idea... just for fun.

Appear on FA's header art with Fender for three months! An art commission and uber-cameo appearance choice!

I dunno. Just a random thought.


----------



## Edge (Mar 23, 2006)

Complications aside, this is an awesome idea. Is there any success stories of this happening, ah, successfully?


----------



## Hunter (Mar 24, 2006)

how about about auctioning out artist commisions.

winner pays FA insted of the artist

wonder how much one of mine would go ... probebly end up costing me mony .


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 24, 2006)

Hunter said:
			
		

> how about about auctioning out artist commisions.
> 
> winner pays FA insted of the artist
> 
> wonder how much one of mine would go ... probebly end up costing me mony .


That'd work, but first an artist would need to donate a commission.


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 24, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just _one_ artist?

Thanks for the suggestion, Hunter: had been mentioned before, but needed  another push since nothing ever came of that.

Would be simplicity to carry out "professionally"; whip up a "FA support commission" banner to be posted along with the auction (on furbid or elsewhere), linked into a thread here to prove the auction is genuine and to allow thanks to be given to both donor and purchaser.
Or something along that line...

_Of course, more transparency in our finances would be a good idea to go along with that, IMHO._


----------



## dave hyena (Mar 25, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> _Of course, more transparency in our finances would be a good idea to go along with that, IMHO._



I remember saying in the past that I would be prepared to donate some money when a detailed breakdown of income and outcome is listed. 

I don't like throwing my money into a black hole.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 26, 2006)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> uncia2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What information do you want? Amazon.com donations don't give us details as to who donates, and the information is publically posted on the donation page. We pay $400 per month, and TOS has donated $200 Jan/Feb every few months, and the donations helped cover parts of Dec, Jan and March.

Currently, I'll be paying $400 for the server this month out of pocket. There's $40 in the account right now, which is being used for transit get the replacement board over


----------

